# Mites !!!!!!!!!



## Hackerman (Sep 25, 2017)

I have not had a bug in my rooms for years. Just lucky I guess.

I was inspecting my Grape Stomper clones and I saw what looked like eggs under the leaves. Further inspection found more than a few mites walking around. Not sure if they are a spider mite or other kind but they sure laid a zillion eggs.


So, I read as much as I could as fast as I could and rushed to the store to get some Spinosad (sp). They didn't have any but he recommended the Azamatt (again sp).

I told him I wanted to use the Spinosad because I read it was organic and virtually harmless to the plants and humans. He told me the Azamat was also organic and harmless.

Sure didn't sound that way when I read the pamphlet in the Azamat box.

Is Azamat as dangerous as they make it sound?

Anyway, I mixed up a quart and saturated the plants pretty well.

I am days away from harvest in the flower room and didn't see any bugs anywhere.

My veg tent is 5' from these clones and I didn't see anything on them but..... if they are in the clone closet.... they are everywhere.

Timing is almost perfect, though. I need to shut down and sell my house so I can move. I was going to do a last few crops and then break down and clean.

Once again, as my good friend Maxwell Smart says..... Missed it by That much. LOL

Hopefully, I can save these Stompers. Frostiest strain I have ever grown.

Since I have not had bugs in a while, I am open to advice. I have a tendency to overdo things. What I have read said, wait 7 to 10 days and apply again. It's been an hour.... I'm ready. LOL

Thanks


----------



## 2RedEyes (Sep 25, 2017)

Not sure how applicable and maybe you already read it but I'd look thru this recent thread by Miss Rosebud...
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=74847


----------



## Hackerman (Sep 25, 2017)

I was reading somewhere that you're supposed to apply the Azamat 15 minutes before lights out.

Anyone know why?

I did go down and turn the light off. I'm OK with that. I was just about to change their light cycle anyway.

Thanks for the link RE, I'll go check it out.


----------



## Aggie007 (Sep 25, 2017)

Don't not spray azamat!!   Your days away from harvest. Go get clean green, it's pricy but safe and IT WORKS. After your harvest I would go nuclear on that room. Also apply when lights are out.


----------



## Hackerman (Sep 25, 2017)

The mites are on 6 week old clones, not my flower room.

However, I did look real close in my flower room and I found some of the outside edge (closest to the door) leaves had eggs and a couple mites. I didn't see any more than that so I think they must have just found that room. I am days away from harvest so I wouldn't spray of do anything.

Which leads to a question.... when I harvest the plants this week and put them in the drying tent to dry and cure, will the mites die? Or, am I going to be smoking crawly little mites forever? LOL

Also, Aggie, you said to only apply when light out. Do you know why? 

Thanks


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 25, 2017)

Get some the Amazing Doctor Zymes. Fantastic and organic and it is my new love.  Can use the day of harvest. and it WORKS.


----------



## Aggie007 (Sep 26, 2017)

Spray the crap out of everything. You have them. Green clean works, kills eggs too and can spray Day of harvest. Follow instructions on amount used. You turn lights of so you don't burn the plants. If your going to spray always lights off. Yes you will be smoking mites and there eggs. Mites will die or leave the plant once dried. But all their crap is left on it.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 26, 2017)

I couldn't find Green Clean when I googled it.  Could you give us a link?


----------



## Hackerman (Sep 26, 2017)

Well, I looked over the Grape clones today and I didn't see any live mites. I did see some dead ones and a bunch of eggs.

I have so much going on this week, I'm just going to keep watch on them. If I see even ONE live mite, I am spraying again. LOL

Still no sign of them in the veg tent and I was viewing buds in the flower room for amber trichs and I didn't see a single mite or egg on any of the buds. Good news there,  Plus, the Barney's Farm Critical Kush is ripening up nicely. Probably harvest Thursday night. Maybe Friday. Mites should not be a problem by then.

Still, I have a crop in the veg tent that's ready for this flower room. How do I make sure all the mites and eggs are dead before putting my new crop in here.

I did hear to use bleach but, wow, in a tiny closed room, washing with bleach. Danger city. Most chemicals are against my nature. Any suggestions for washing down the room?

Thanks


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 26, 2017)

I would recommend a follow-up treatment, regardless of whether you see any mites, eggs, or webs.


----------



## Hackerman (Sep 26, 2017)

I absolutely agree. I wonder how long I should wait. I'll have to check on gestation times for spider mites.


----------



## Aggie007 (Sep 26, 2017)

Go to amazon. Search green cleaner.


----------



## Hackerman (Sep 26, 2017)

Here is the MSDS sheet on it... http://sunlightsupply.s3.amazonaws.com/documents/product/Green-Cleaner_MSDS.pdf


Quillaga saponaria is another soap.


----------



## Hackerman (Sep 30, 2017)

I am cleaning my room up and I'll spray real well but I have a feeling the mites will come back. 

I don't mind so much on clones or small veg plants because they are easy to pick up and spray and clean and look real close and all that.

However, once I get my plants in the flower room, I can't even reach the back 4 or 6 plants much less look to see if they have mites or treat them. You've seen my room. No space to fight pests.

Plus, I never spray flowers. Even in the early stage. Even with plain soap or organics.

So.......... I see the best remedy as beneficials. Even if I don't really need them, they don't hurt and they will keep any infestation from even starting.

And, I was doing some reading and one of my favorite bugs (and, I don't have many LOL) is a spider mite predator.

The common lady bug! I love it.

However, I do have some questions.....

How many do I need with a 4 x 6 room. Plus, my 3x5 tent and my clone closet.

Will they infest my house? I love the little girls but, I don't need them everywhere. LOL

What if there's no mites? Do they die? What else do they eat?

I see them on eBay really cheap for packs of 500, 1000, 1500 and so on. Even 500 sounds like a lot.

I am open to any advise or experiences with lady bugs.

Thanks


----------



## Hackerman (Sep 30, 2017)

I was doing a little reading and, although it seems lady bugs are not the best choice for mites, I think I'm going to play and learn a little. I always have gnats anyway. They eat them too.

If done incorrectly, most people said they died almost immediately.

Done correctly, providing the lady bugs with a home and an environment to breed, it might be cool to watch. And, most people posted decent results.

In one video, the guy used a standard cloning tray and dome. I think I'll try that. A box might be better but I think it will be cool to watch the lady bugs through the clear dome. Kinda like the ant farms we had as kids.

I'll start out with a bag of 750 and see if I can get them breeding. It's only 10 bucks so what's to loose.

Still love to hear anything you got.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 30, 2017)

I tried lady bugs...once.  They didn't do much at all to get rid of the mites.  And I found a ton of dead lady bugs in my bud after I harvested.  I would find them when I was breaking the bud up to smoke.  I tried lady bugs...once.


----------



## Hackerman (Sep 30, 2017)

I did read that dead bugs can be a problem.

Just curious. Did you just release them into the garden? Or did you do the sponge water and little box house thing for them?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 1, 2017)

I just released them into my grow closet.


----------



## mrcane (Oct 1, 2017)

Works up to day of harvest 

View attachment 20171001_075433.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 1, 2017)

The pirate bugs i released in my grow for russet mites really helped. When the food source is gone they perish too. No worry about them running amuck in your house.


----------



## Hackerman (Oct 1, 2017)

Hey Rosie, did you have a problem with little dead pirate bugs?

One of the biggest complaints about Ladybugs was all the little dead bodies. LMAO

Mostly, the posts said the bodies were on the ground, in the pots, or on the leaves. Most people said they don't walk on the buds because it's too sticky.

Also, another sure thing about Lady Bugs.... if you don't give them a home and a place to breed, most of them fly right into the HID lights and (from what everyone said) they pop like popcorn. LMAO Sad, really. Most people report the entire lot of bugs (700 to 5000) are dead in only a few days to a week.

I could definitely pick a beneficial critter that is more suitable than the Lady Bugs. However, they are all ugly and the Lady Bugs are sooooo cute. LMAO Get over it, Hack. LOL

We'll see. I am spraying Axamax in the room today. Tomorrow or the next day, I'll put the new plants in. I have been inspecting the plants in the veg tent and can't find a single mite or egg.

No new activity on the clones but they are covered with dead eggs and that freaks me out.

However, whatever I decide on, once the flower room is filled, there's no nursing or treating or spraying  them any more. I will have to remain bug free for 10 weeks or else use the predator bugs.

I guess will will see. I am thinking about a light spray on each plant before I put it in the room. However, when I pull the plant from the veg tent to move it to the flower room, I trim all the lower branches and transplant it. I'm not sure, adding the additional shock of a foliar spray is a real good idea.


----------



## tcbud (Oct 1, 2017)

Tho I do not do indoor growing...

My 2 cents, when we have bugs we spray every three days. We do not wait the recommended 7-10. We do 5-6 applications.


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 1, 2017)

I haven't found any dead ones yet.  I have started rinsing my pot off because of dust outside and I may rinse my indoor. The amount of ick that comes off my outdoor is too much.  I like the pirate bugs because you can see them. most of my beneficials can't be seen.


----------



## Hackerman (Oct 1, 2017)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> I tried lady bugs...once.




Joe Piscopo in Johnny Dangerously. LMAO


----------



## orangesunshine (Oct 3, 2017)

only success i have ever had exterminating mites was power wash plants up side down with a garden hose


----------



## Hushpuppy (Oct 11, 2017)

Hack if you want to keep using the Azamax (I use it and like it). You can spray it on the plants until the buds get a little bigger. Between the light, air and plants metabolizing it, it will be gone by harvest.
By week 4-5 I wont spray it anymore. I then move to using it as a soil drench because the plants will suck it up and send it throughout the canopy. Then after about 7-9 days, the plant will completely metabolize it away. I add some every couple weeks as preventative. I have never tasted it in my smoke.


----------



## Hackerman (Oct 11, 2017)

As unbelievable as it is, I have not seen any signs since I sprayed. I will spray one more time just for preventative.

I harvested the flowering crop and I have another in the room flowering. No sign there either.

Keep your fingers crossed. LOL


----------



## Hackerman (Oct 25, 2017)

These things are everywhere. 

In the past, I have found the only way to eliminate whiteflies and spider mites is by shutting everything down for several months and letting everything dry out and die.

I have been spraying Azamax lightly and on occasion just to keep them at bay but my flower room is way too crowded to get in there and spray properly. Here is one of the times where overcrowding definitely becomes a problem.

I may set the veg room to 12/12 and just flower everything I have left. If I can keep them at bay for a couple months, I can shut down and clean up.

What a bummer. I have not had bugs in a couple decades.

It's not that I don't have plenty of pot to last. I just love growing and I miss something if I don't have my plants to visit every day. LOL

Plus, I just got these new CBD strain seeds and I am anxious to get them going. 

I may try a predator mite.


----------



## Hackerman (Oct 25, 2017)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/PERSIMILIS...hash=item4668afe5b2:m:mkZBy9R9aQBfyWZn7ypoumg

Cheaper than a bottle of Azamax. Any comments?


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 25, 2017)

Dr Zymes.  Love it, used it, works.


----------



## Hackerman (Oct 25, 2017)

Unfortunately, I don't think any spray is going to work in my situation. There's just no way to get a proper saturation with the plants this crowded. Plus, you generally want to spray UNDER the leaves and as you can see, that's quite impossible.

I may try the predator mites. What do I have to loose? Unlike the lady bugs, I didn't see complaints about dead bugs with the mites. 

View attachment 1025.jpg


----------



## Hackerman (Oct 25, 2017)

I just ordered the predator mites. One problem I have is that the predators want a 60% RH and I am at about 40% right now. I am hoping it does some good, at least.

If not, I'll try the Stethorus punctillum. It's a "lady bug" type predator that will take lower humidity. I just hate using any kind of spray. I don't like breathing or touching it and I sure don't like smoking it.


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 25, 2017)

That is a better idea. I love beneficial bugs. I had to get pirate bugs this summer. Love those little guys.


----------



## Hackerman (Oct 25, 2017)

Geeze.. my luck. They were out of mites. How do you run out of mites? LMAO

So, I bought these instead. It might be a godsend because "according to the seller" their "special blend" of predator mites is the best. LOL

https://www.ebay.com/itm/1-000-Live...103237&hash=item25d6c2e6fe:g:pRMAAOSwopRYb~7I

We shall see.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Oct 25, 2017)

yeah with that thicket you got there, I wouldn't even attempt to spray it at this point. I would add it as a drench but that will only be good as a preventative. I think you will need the predators to eliminate the buggers at this point.


----------



## Cascadia (Oct 26, 2017)

Hackerman said:


> I was reading somewhere that you're supposed to apply the Azamat 15 minutes before lights out.
> 
> Anyone know why?



Because light breaks down aza. And rapidly. As for Aza being bad, that is a lot of doo doo. There have been NO reported fatalities or serious illness from Aza or raw Neem oil, and they do not even test for it in Oregon. But there is a lot of anti-Neem and anti-Aza hype out there. And here too I guess. 

Near and up until harvest I use a combination of sugar and Hydrogen Peroxide spray. Kills mites dead on contact, as well as PM. 1 cup of H2O2, and one cup of sugar in a gallon of water. Its a contact spray so you have to saturate the plant. I also use refined Neem oil as a preventative with the aza removed. It also kills mites and their eggs on contact, and kills and prevents PM. Apply it at a rate of 100:1. All of these sprays are organic, and not tested for in Oregon, one of the strictest states for testing weed. California will be even stricter come January. If you are worried about residue, you can dip your cut colas into a 5 gallon bucket filled with water after cutting.


----------



## Hackerman (Oct 26, 2017)

Thanks Cas. I couldn't find anywhere WHY the product should be applied at that time.

I'm not so worried about toxicity (although I must admit, I don't like breathing it). But like HP says, That thicket would be impossible to cover effectively anyway.

I do have predator mites on the way. Apparently they come in a small vile in a medium. Does anyone know the best way to distribute them throughout my garden?

I would think that you want them up in the leaves and not really in the soil as much.

I was going to pour it out into a pan or plate and set it as near the canopy as possible. Or, if the medium is fine enough, I would sprinkle it lightly across the top of the canopy.

Any tips?

Thanks


----------



## Hackerman (Oct 26, 2017)

_"Please allow 4 to 6 weeks for delivery"_

I (and most of you) grew up seeing those words on just about everything that we bought via "mail order". I am so glad to live in today's world where I ordered them yesterday at 2:00 and they are here today. I wish I could live another hundred years and see technology grow. It's a wonderful era we live in.

They are on the truck for delivery so I should have them any minute. Wow!


----------



## Hackerman (Oct 26, 2017)

Well, they just arrived, And, included with the package was a very nice instruction and information sheet describing how to distribute the  mites. I'm going to scan it and post it.

I have 45 minutes before lights on so I'll wait wait wait. LOL


----------



## Hackerman (Oct 26, 2017)

I am itching all over. I just know they are in my hair. LOL

Actually, it went quite smoothly. The vermiculite was light enough that it actually sprinkled quit well. I put about a third on paper envelopes and set them on my string grid right in the midst of the canopy. The rest I sprinkled on the leaves in both rooms. Hopefully this will help. I'll probably order another batch in a week or so.

I turned off all the fans for a while as the mites settle into their new home. I'll go and turn the fans back on on a little while.

I didn't see any mites when I looked in the vile they were shipped in but when I poured them out onto the envelope you could see all those hungry little suckers running off the paper and right onto the leaves.

My beard is itching. LOL


----------



## 2RedEyes (Oct 26, 2017)

Good luck Hack, hope it works!


----------



## Hackerman (Oct 26, 2017)

Here is the attachment that came with the mites... 

View attachment scan.jpg


----------



## Hackerman (Oct 30, 2017)

Well, I definitely still have mites..... except now, I can't tell the good mites from the bad mites. LOL

I just ordered a 1000 persimilis They are a definite red color and look very different than the 2-spotted. That last batch I bought was a mix of 5 different predator mites and most of them look a lot like the 2-spotted. LOL

I hate bugs. Hopefully, this will do the trick. 5 weeks until harvest.


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 30, 2017)

Good luck Hackerman. I hate bugs too.


----------



## Hackerman (Nov 5, 2017)

Wanna see something gross.....

Skip to about 3:30. Is that big black one a 2-spotted? Or, is it one of my predator mites. He sure didn't eat that baby 2-spotted he ran into about halfway through the video.

This little cheapo USB cam makes a pretty nice video. When I get my fresh batch of predators this week, I film a battle scene. LMAO (I hope).

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MvDnvbAQMvY&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 5, 2017)

Only a stoner who has a past with mites would sit here glued to not a fight scene.LOLOLOL

I am getting out my usb.


----------



## Hackerman (Nov 5, 2017)

Anyone ever use Hot Shot No Pest Strips?

Someone suggested them but I remember reading something bad about them.

Anyone have experience with these?


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 5, 2017)

they aren't organic.


----------



## Hackerman (Nov 7, 2017)

Hmmmm? I sprayed some Azamax a couple days ago. Today, my beneficial mites arrived.

Will the residual Azamax kill my beneficial mites?


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 7, 2017)

I just read the label,:cry: you can thank me later. lol 

If i was in your situation I would turn off the lights and rinse my plants off and turn on the fans. When dry, i would add the beneficials.


----------



## Hackerman (Nov 7, 2017)

That's just about what I did. I sprayed them just before lights out yesterday and released the beneficials today. Hopefully, it will help. If not, I'm going to loose this crop. The leaves are all speckled with mite bites and I have 4 weeks left until harvest.

Not good. I forgot just how devastating bugs can be.


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 7, 2017)

Don't lose hope, the beneficials will help soon. Just a thought, i hate anything with neem in it. The oil sticks and I don't find it to be helpful.


----------



## Hackerman (Nov 9, 2017)

4000 more beneficials arriving tomorrow. I have put about 10,000 predators in here and when I pick a leaf and view it, all I see are the 2-spotted.

I think the predators are afraid and hiding somewhere. LOL

I guess every cloud has a silver lining..... it seems the 2-spotted mites ate all the fungus gnats. Have not seen one since I got the mite problem. LOL

I feel like I am covered with mites all the time. My beard itches. LOL


----------



## Hackerman (Nov 10, 2017)

OK, ladies, cover your ears for a minute.....

Let me say that after some deliberation and careful consideration, I have come to the conclusion that Persimilis are a bunch of pussies. LOL 

OK, uncover your ears.... For a predator mite, they sure got their butt kicked by the 2-spotted. I saw ONE battle in 15 minutes, and the predator lost. The 2-spotted walked away after a first round K.O. You could see stars around the Persimilis head like a cartoon.

I got 4000 Persimilis today. Perky little devils. Nice batch and a terrific count. But.... holy cow!!! Are these mites supposed to be aggressive?

The video is kind of long (15 minutes) but it took me that long to find a "predator" that wasn't either hiding under a rock. Or, busy running from a 2-spotted.

And, these are supposed to KILL my mite problem??? Doubtful. LOL

They seem to co-habitat well with the 2-spotted, simply walking right over the top of the 2 spotted. Well, the small ones. The Persimilis went way around the big 2-spotteds. LOL

It seemed like they fought among themselves more than against the 2-spotted.

Maybe I just got a batch of Persimilis that just got home from a big Thanksgiving dinner and they were not hungry. LOL

It's bad enough that America is turning into a bunch of willy nilly's but..... predator mites??? Et Tu Brutus. LOL


https://youtu.be/5YFJ16ufZSE

Sorry for the poor quality. It's a little had-held cam and it's a little hard to hold steady at this magnification.
Ringodoggie is online now Add to Ringodoggie's Reputation Report Post


----------



## Hackerman (Nov 18, 2017)

Well, I give up.

I have released over 10,000 predator mites and I am still infested with 2-spotted.

The Cinderella99 crop will be ready for harvest in about 2 weeks. Although most of the leaves are so speckled with mite bites that there is almost no green left, they still don't seem to be infesting into the buds. Lucky me 

The veg crop of Grape Stomper are simply not going to recover. The mites are few and far between but they just won't go away completely. And, I know if I put these into the flower room, in 10 weeks, by the time they are mature, they will be totally infested.

Sux

Plus, I do a perpetual grow and this is going to ruin me until I shut down and clean. It will simply NEVER go away. It just passes on from crop to crop.

Right now, I have the C99 in the flower room 2 weeks from harvest.... infested.

In the veg room is a roomful of Grape Stomper and the Lemon OG Mommy... infested.

In the cone closet is my next crop consisting of 3 Med Tree CBD mother plants and 13 Lemon OG clones. These are not infested and show no signs of mites. I did release some predator mites in the clones last week just to make sure. I don't see any signs today.

So, if I want to keep the Lemon OG clones and the Med Tree CBD from getting mites, I need to harvest the C99, mulch the 16 Grape Stompers and clean up the veg and flower rooms. And, the sooner the better. The longer those rooms are dark and dry, the more bugs, eggs and gremlins that die off.

I'll wait for the Cindy to mature. It's only 2 weeks. But the next crop of Grape Stomper has to be dealt with right now. The first and best option is to mulch the entire room. 

I do have other options.....

Dowse the entire operation in Azamax for a month and kill everything in a 2 mile radius.

Sorry, I ain't smokin' it after that. LOL I know there's arguments both ways. I have read many of them. And, ya know what..... I ain't smokin' it. LOL That's final. Sorry. LOL

The other option is soap.

Soap mixed with spices, soap mixed with this, soap mixed with that. I have read a lot of home remedies and most of them are soap... and something.

Every "Organic" or "clean" product is soap........... and something. LOL

And ya know what..... I ain't smokin' soap either. LMAO

Well, I might. LOL

These are still in veg stage and using soap now is no big deal. However, if it doesn't work 100%, I can't soap them again once they are in the flower room and flowering.

And, it's my guess that soap  and ANYTHING is not going to work 100%.

If I could "dunk" them, I might try. But, I am pretty much stuck with spray. And, it's tough to get true 100% coverage with spray.

Tough decision.

I didn't really like the Grape Stomper's pine taste but my friends said it was some of the strongest pot they ever smoked.

I am really hot on trying the Med Tree CBD strain. After the 13 Lemon OG clones and the 3 Med Tree mommies mature, I'll have a batch of Med Tree clones ready for the flower room.

I am thinking that I would rather loose the crop of Stompers and guarantee the safety of the CBD plants that are coming up behind.

OK, I think I convinced myself...

/rant


----------



## Hackerman (Nov 18, 2017)

Here are some shots of what I'm dealing with...

Obviously the first pic is all yellow from the lighting. So, all the leaves are not that bad. This is a leaf more close to the bottom. 

View attachment dr-1.jpg


View attachment dr-2.jpg


View attachment dr-3.jpg


View attachment dr-4.jpg


View attachment dr-5.jpg


View attachment dr-6.jpg


View attachment dr-7.jpg


----------



## Hackerman (Nov 18, 2017)

That was hard...... 

View attachment dr-8.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 18, 2017)

Oh no, did you tear it all down? I am so sorry. I know the heartbreak. Please pick yourself up a gallon of Dr Zymes. It saved me last summer from russett mites. This makes me want to cry Hackerman. It would be so good if i could cuss right here.  I am sorry. You are a good writer and man, you tried to get um..


----------



## Hackerman (Nov 20, 2017)

I'm still sobbing. LOL That was hard.

The worse part is, my closet has mites, now. I found a few on the new clones. Nothing on the Med Tree yet. I ordered another 2000 predators. Since the clones are still under domes, the predators should work quite well. 80F and 90% RH.

I harvest the Cindy in less than 2 weeks. After that, I'm going to scrub everything down. Then, all I have are 16 small Solo cups to deal with.

I hate to do it, but if I have to dunk them in DDT, I'm going to kill those little buggers. At least, while they're this size, the plants are manageable.


----------



## Hackerman (Dec 15, 2017)

I just wanted to update this a little because I am so amazed.

I finally harvested this run of Cinderella99 (took a week longer to mature than all my other grows of this same strain (odd)?

Anyway, while I was harvesting the Cindy, I was looking for mites to see just how bad this was going to be. Much to my surprise I found almost no mites. And, better yet, I found some persimilis that were still wandering around looking for 2-spotters to eat. LOL

The predator mites did an amazing job. I'll never spray anything again. Just thought I would pass this on to anyone who has never tried predators. Hopefully, I'll never have mites again but if I do...... predators.


----------



## Hackerman (Aug 14, 2018)

These things suck so bad. It's a year next month since I started this thread and I just can't get rid of them. It is 3 or 4 harvests later. Earlier, I shut down and sprayed everything. The walls, floors, lights, buckets, tools, everything. All was dark and dry for over a month or so.

I didn't see any on the last crop until the very end when I was looking at the trics for maturity and saw one walking on a bud. I didn't find many, but I did find some while I was trimming.

Now, I am 3 weeks into flowering my next crop and they seem to be back. Some plants have them on the leaves and others don't. It seems random. I think it's just the infestation starting to spread.  I sprayed Azamax like crazy yesterday in hopes it will cut them down.

I usually don't spray anything in flower but at only week 3, I don't think they'll make it to maturity with this infestation. It's not that bad now but in 6 weeks it will be insane. I hope the Azamax slows them down.

Predators are a constant struggle..... and not cheap.

I ordered 3 ultrasonic bug/rodent repellents and I am going to try them. I have read in the cannabis forums about them not working at all but I read in many general exterminator forums that they can work but it takes longer than most people want to wait for results. Some exterminators claim they are not bad as a prevention tool. I'll try anything at this point. They are cheap and I don't THINK they will harm the plants.

These things can really get you down. I told my wife I am thinking about just quitting growing and smoking pot. I don't get high anyway. I risk my life in prison for the calming and therapeutic benefit I get from 'growing' more so than 'smoking' the pot. But when stuff like this happens it's more anxiety that relief. Maybe it's time for a new hobby and a change in life.

I suppose if these don't work I'll try spraying some of the stuff suggested in this thread, However, if I do spray it, I'll probably just mulch the entire crop like last time. I absolutely refuse to consume poisoned pot. I believe these people's claims about safety about as much as I believe Monsanto's. They are all there to make money. Azamax's people lie just the same as Monsanto's.

How can such a tiny insect have such an impact on my life? Amazing.

Would be a shame to loose this crop. Awesome tasting Barney's Farm Red Dragon...


----------



## burnin1 (Aug 15, 2018)

I am so sorry.  I have been in this situation 3 or 4 times probably.   I was told really high humidity will kill them, but I think you would risk mold doing that.

I recall making bubble hash with a side of mites a couple times. It sucked.     

I feel for you.


----------



## Hackerman (Aug 15, 2018)

Thanks bud. 

I inspected today and I didn't see any but I know the little bastards are still there. I found one on my clones so I sprayed them today. My garden is my silent mantra. Thinking about my garden when I am stressed really helps calm me. This is disrupting my life stream. 

I don't expect I will get rid of them this crop but after this harvest, I am going to drench my entire grow area in DDT, Roundup and Agent Orange before I start another crop. I can only hope to slow them down enough to get through the harvest without much sacrifice. Nothing on the buds yet. All lower leave stuff. I only sprayed the lower leaves. I hope that doesn't just drive them up into the buds.

I also set up my ultrasonic devices today. I am buying hazmat suits for my next grow. Once I get rid of these, I don't EVER want them coming back. Wearing tyvek suits in the grow area probably won't hurt. I also have carpet in most all of my grow area. That sucks. I keep it very clean but I know those little guys are basking in the luxury of cut loop pile. LOL

Gig tonight. Pests tomorrow.

Thanks again for the kind word.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 15, 2018)

Have you considered using CO2?  http://ezinearticles.com/?How-to-Kill-Spider-Mites-With-Co2-(Carbon-Dioxide)&id=7016561


----------



## Hackerman (Aug 16, 2018)

Wow! Thanks HG. That opens more opportunity.

Now, do I buy a tank and release system for about $200 or an LP generator for about $300 or the boxed CO2 for $50 (probably not) or do a DIY?

Thanks again, girl. I am looking into this right now.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 16, 2018)

Hopefully, this will work for you and you won't lose your crop.  As you have to get your CO2 levels to really high concentrations, I am thinking that the box CO2 will not work.   Not really any way to regulate it is there?  So probably either the tank or the generator.


----------



## olddad (Aug 16, 2018)

takes upwords of 10,000 ppm of co2.  It almost impossible to do this unless your room in sealed. Forbid 4f  will kill them and they won't come back. It pricy, It has a 45 day residual then not trace found. I had buds tested no signs of insecticides


----------



## Hackerman (Aug 16, 2018)

Yeah, the article HG linked said 12 to 15k. 2 setups are in tents. No problem sealing them off. The other is a room but it is really more a closet and it sealed pretty darn well. 

However,  I still have the room where the tents reside. And, I wonder if the mites will be in the carpet and in the room in general. Certainly, the CO2 is an awesome way to wipe out the herd. Total annihilation may require additional treatments in and around the room but this sounds like a winning idea. I have been reading about it but I have yet to determined just how much it will take to do the job. 15k ppm is a pretty lot of CO2.

I did an inspection today and found no mites in one room and only 1 tiny little clear baby in the other room. I know it's not over but we may have dealt them a blow with the Azamax. 

I doubt the ultrasonic devices are doing anything but I have 1 in each room anyway. I may add 3 more.

Lots of little specs on the tops of the leaves. Trying to keep it green as long as possible. Tomorrow is only week 3. The good news is, both these strains finished in 8 weeks so I'm not flowering a 12 week Sativa. LOL 5 weeks to go.

I am going to the store tomorrow to see about CO2.

Thanks again so much for the help and suggestions.


----------



## zem (Aug 28, 2018)

Wow Hackerman! They took quite an effort. I am here because I finally encountered these types of bugs for the first time now after 15 years of growing. Reading through your thread, I am not very optimistic to be able to remove them. I am only 1 week into flowering, the stretch is only beginning so I guess this is a plus. I will try to eradicate them before they increase in number but this will be difficult.


----------



## zem (Sep 6, 2018)

I tried potassium soap on them and it does kill them on contact. I went with 2.5 the recommended dosage made a good soapy solution. The problem with that is that it does not have any residual effect so once it dries the ones that survive can repopulate. I noticed that i had killed a lot of them on the infested plant but they are continuing to spread slowly so today i really showered the plants with this stuff. It is difficult to get all the undersides of the leaves now that the plants are stretched. I will be doing daily applications with potassium soap for several consecutive days and see if i can control this issue.


----------



## sopappy (Sep 6, 2018)

zem said:


> I tried potassium soap on them and it does kill them on contact. I went with 2.5 the recommended dosage made a good soapy solution. The problem with that is that it does not have any residual effect so once it dries the ones that survive can repopulate. I noticed that i had killed a lot of them on the infested plant but they are continuing to spread slowly so today i really showered the plants with this stuff. It is difficult to get all the undersides of the leaves now that the plants are stretched. I will be doing daily applications with potassium soap for several consecutive days and see if i can control this issue.



spend the 200 bucks, Zem, think of it as an one oz sacrifice to the mite god


----------



## sopappy (Sep 6, 2018)

Hackerman said:


> Thanks bud.
> 
> I inspected today and I didn't see any but I know the little bastards are still there. I found one on my clones so I sprayed them today. My garden is my silent mantra. Thinking about my garden when I am stressed really helps calm me. This is disrupting my life stream.
> 
> ...



ultrasonic on those little bastards, don't you need ears? or does it vibrate them to death or something? Buy the Forbid 4f, I wish I had a 200 dollar solution to this crap, I've got thripps and brown slime algae or whatever the **** it's called, pythium follows.

I feel your pain, THIS kind of growing SUCKS!


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 6, 2018)

rosebud recommended the dr zymes stuff to me. it works very well. i bought 2 quarts of the concentrate and probably will never have to buy more as it makes a whole bunch of batches. i feel your pain. since i got infected(by bringing outdoor plants into my grow room i think), i have never been able to completely get rid of the little d'bags. i had the 2 plants i am currently growing just hanging in a stasis mode for a couple of months under a t5. no bugs at all but not in my tent either. set up the tent. sprayed inside and out using spinosad and neem oil on the tent, my light, my fans, my filters. everything. soaked everything real good. didn't treat the girls because i saw nothing on them for months. then once i started the tent grow back up, i found mites. only on my green crack plant. sprayed a couple of weeks ago and seemed to help. i think i am going to just assume i will have to spray every couple of weeks for the rest of my grows. darned bugs...


----------



## zem (Sep 6, 2018)

sopappy said:


> spend the 200 bucks, Zem, think of it as an one oz sacrifice to the mite god


This is not an option for my case for many reasons  other than the 200. 

On the bright side, potassium soap seems to be working. I checked the undersides of the leaves and there were dead mites on them I was only able to detect a single one alive on a very low leaf where it is difficult for the soap to reach its underside. I tried it on a caterpillar and on a sort of green grasshopper (outside my room), it killed the grasshopper instantly, while the caterpillar had inconclusive results as it got very agitated that it fell down and i could not see where it fell in the bush. I also detected some green insects that are very destructive, had no idea what they are, green relatively big crawlers that suck the leaf into yellow twisted form. I hit them with it they froze then and there never to move again and the plant thrived. That was early on and is the first reason that encouraged me to go further with this treatment. Also read about its mechanism of action and the affected organisms here https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Insecticidal_soap#Mechanism_of_action


----------



## pcduck (Sep 6, 2018)

I tried CO2 did not work for me. And I had extremely high levels of co2


----------



## sopappy (Sep 6, 2018)

zem said:


> This is not an option for my case for many reasons  other than the 200.
> 
> On the bright side, potassium soap seems to be working. I checked the undersides of the leaves and there were dead mites on them I was only able to detect a single one alive on a very low leaf where it is difficult for the soap to reach its underside. I tried it on a caterpillar and on a sort of green grasshopper (outside my room), it killed the grasshopper instantly, while the caterpillar had inconclusive results as it got very agitated that it fell down and i could not see where it fell in the bush. I also detected some green insects that are very destructive, had no idea what they are, green relatively big crawlers that suck the leaf into yellow twisted form. I hit them with it they froze then and there never to move again and the plant thrived. That was early on and is the first reason that encouraged me to go further with this treatment. Also read about its mechanism of action and the affected organisms here https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Insecticidal_soap#Mechanism_of_action



insecticidal soap was a disaster for me but the plants were young and I likely overdid it.
I recall reading about a caterpillar killer that makes them think they are full and they stop eating and starve. I wish I could remember now but I was pretty ripped.


----------



## umbra (Sep 6, 2018)

Living in the Central Valley of Cali, where 80% of this country's food is grown, we have the worst bugs. It requires a regiment of 3 different insecticides (miticides) sprayed 4 days apart. That way it kills the living mites and the eggs and any that hatch. Very few of the commercial growers are passing the testing for bugs, pesticides, and molds that are required for the dispensaries. It has been recommended to me to use Grandevo, Venerate XC, Regalia, and Southern AG spreader ( a surfactant ).


----------



## umbra (Sep 6, 2018)

I use CO2 at 2000 ppm and a biowave. Neither have any effect on bugs. But both claim they do.


----------



## zem (Sep 8, 2018)

So I was reading that soap can leave residual aftertaste on buds and I thought to give Spinosad a try. After 24 hours since applied, I see the bugs are still alive. The ones that are dead are the ones that the soap had killed earlier. I looked closely and I think it is the 2 spotted mite AKA the borg! It has an amazing appetite like I see a leaf with many spots over it I flip it and I see only a couple of bugs that did all this damage.  I am now 18 days into flowering. I think i will have to use chemicals during flowering for the first time in my life. I will look for something to target mites and preferably something that the mites would ingest and die. The amount of foliage that i have makes it difficult to cover the entire undersides of every leaf. Any ideas? Help!


----------



## umbra (Sep 8, 2018)

Both grandevo and venerate xc are bioinsecticides. Not chemicals but microorgasisms that effect their ability to eat, reproduce, and soften their outer skeletal shell.


----------



## zem (Sep 9, 2018)

I read something about ozone generator to kill spider mites. Any thoughts?


----------



## sopappy (Sep 9, 2018)

zem said:


> So I was reading that soap can leave residual aftertaste on buds and I thought to give Spinosad a try. After 24 hours since applied, I see the bugs are still alive. The ones that are dead are the ones that the soap had killed earlier. I looked closely and I think it is the 2 spotted mite AKA the borg! It has an amazing appetite like I see a leaf with many spots over it I flip it and I see only a couple of bugs that did all this damage.  I am now 18 days into flowering. I think i will have to use chemicals during flowering for the first time in my life. I will look for something to target mites and preferably something that the mites would ingest and die. The amount of foliage that i have makes it difficult to cover the entire undersides of every leaf. Any ideas? Help!



jeeze loeeeze, what happened? Did I jinx you?
I've been reading for about 2 weeks now... I stumbled across an article that suggested high heat.
And then, another guy who debunked that:

I like your thinking, but unfortunatley they can hibernate when the temp drops below 65 ... And they can withstand freezing temperatures through this hibernation... It is a fact that they can hibernate for 1 year and there is serious evidence that they can hibernate longer...

Things only get worse as the temperature gets hotter... Mites thrive in temperatures over 80 degrees... They multiply at an unbelievable rate as temperatures pass 80 degrees...

===========>>>>  Somebody already posted earlier about this stuff but I hadn't read the part of the thread yet. I typed a lot of stuff here so I'm leaving it 

There is a product called "pest strips". , this product will eliminate mites in enclosed areas,,, it is the best product on the market... Besides Avid... Which is very deadly and should only be used when all other means are exhausted..

which begs the question....    Pest strips ???   what? where?
https://www.homedepot.com/p/Hot-Shot-2-29-oz-No-Pest-Insect-Strip-HG-5580-10/100004739

some saying it's NOT healthy, be careful:

Nope! They actually look better than ever right now. I hung the strip 12" above my infested mother for 6 days, took the pest strip out, and sealed it in a ziploc bag for later use if ever necessary. Then I took ph'd water and sprayed the leaves very well and wiped them off with a clean hand towel. IMHO this is the way these things should be used. You don't need 5 of them in your room when you first notice the mites and are freaking out, and you don't need one in there 24/7 for preventative. Also, BE SURE TO TURN OFF YOUR VENTILATION! These wont work with your fans on, there needs to be very little air movement so that the odor permeates the room. Try them, respect them, things will be fine

this guy kinda put it in perspective I thought...

Keep in mind, some people are hippies and have a hypersensitive reaction to chemicals. If you are one of these sickly people you should probably avoid Hot Shot No pest strips. However, if you are a normal person and can leave your house without wearing a dust mask, and don't fear breathing city air and auto emissions from cars on a daily basis, then you shouldn't fear this product. Hot shot no pest strips are the #1 way to combat almost any indoor garden pest, especially mites, gnats and thrips. They are the cheapest and work great. Hang 1 NPS for every 200sq ft of garden space for a week or two and all bugs will be dead, guaranteed. Get them, use them, love them, save money, to hell with neem oil, foggers and other annoyers!

good luck, zem


----------



## sopappy (Sep 9, 2018)

I'm not sure if this thread had a happy ending or not, Hackerman, but it sure was entertaining!
Talk about drama and heartbreak. Lots of belly laughs there too and interesting observations. Nifty camera. Great thread.
You could put some guitar work and narration to them mite videos fer sure.
I can't subscribe, I'll blow my cover.


----------



## zem (Sep 10, 2018)

So I found something that looks good for mites with undetectable traces. Diafenthiuron. Here is a summary about it. 
diafenthiuron:
Spectrum of Action and Uses:

It controls nymphs and adults and gives longer lasting control.
It belongs to a unique chemical group allowing control of insects and mites resistant to major chemical classes such as OPs or Pyrethroids.
It is selective to beneficial insects and thus best fit in IPM programs.
It is broad spectrum insecticide which control sucking complex and mites as well.
It has trans laminar action, which allows control of hidden pests in the plant canopy and on the underside of the leaves.
It has vapor action and works well in dense crops and in large fields.
It results quick knockdown through immediate paralysis of the pest.
It degrades into a urea derivative resulting in a phytotonic effect.
 In conclusion, it is clear that diafenthiuron dissipated to a level below detectable by seven days after spraying. Usually cardamom capsules are harvested at an interval of 20–30 days. So spraying of diafenthiuron does not possess any risk of residues in the harvestable produce if sprayed at least seven days before harvesting.

https://www.hindawi.com/journals/cri/2014/289747/

They say it degrades into urea which plants supposedly metabolise. I have 50 days until harvest. I am thinking, applying once tomorrow, then once after a week or so then let them be, increase the venting as much as i can and see what happens. I mean it is that or, continue with potassium soap, which is killing them but i will have to keep hitting them with it until before harvest. I an thinking, I would rather have very minute urea residues from a couple of applications than have a soap tasting bud... 
Wow I was many times told and warned about the borg. I thought I was immune to them growing 15 years not having such a pest problem. Where is the good old fungus gnat, the caterpillar maybe, even root aphids were easy compared to the borg. I was hitting them with soap yesterday after i tried and failed with spinosad and i was tired from all the extra work this issue is causing and it is starting to feel like war. Soap has been my friend, my little golden gun lol


----------



## zem (Sep 11, 2018)

I have to say, this soap is still reducing the problem I am barely able to locate a living mite, so I hit them again today with it, will increase air movement by adding a second fan.


----------



## Alasgun (Sep 19, 2018)

Does your ford have mites?


----------



## zem (Sep 19, 2018)

LOL maybe he is growing in his ford and got mites? A honda is just as prone to get mites imho


----------



## umbra (Sep 19, 2018)

zem said:


> I read something about ozone generator to kill spider mites. Any thoughts?


Ozone is used for sterilization, yes it will kill everything including people.


----------



## sopappy (Sep 19, 2018)

umbra said:


> Both grandevo and venerate xc are bioinsecticides. Not chemicals but microorgasisms that effect their ability to eat, reproduce, and soften their outer skeletal shell.



I bet you I come back to that world, what a nightmarish, albeit, short existence... hope I get to reproduce at least once or twice


----------



## zem (Sep 20, 2018)

umbra said:


> Ozone is used for sterilization, yes it will kill everything including people.


Thanks. I am looking for info whether we can use ozone as the plants are in a room to kill the mites on the plant but not the plant? I read conflicting info. There is a claim that you can raise O3 to a certain level to kill pests with only limited damage for the plant. Have you heard about this before?


----------



## zem (Sep 20, 2018)

I am still applying soap and it is helping a lot, actually it looks as if it is saving me. The space looks ridiculous now with 3 oscillating fans. The mites seem to be targeting only the bigger older fan leaves. I got a great sprayer with a curved nozzle lightweight plastic very smooth on the plants and it goes in between low leaves and branches so the coverage is as good as it can get. I have more than 30 days to go. I am not sure how exactly how I will proceed. I will be hitting them with more soap as its damage seems to be limited. The chemical treatment will not be used at all for now. I will get ozone, not sure if I will use it on growing plants or just between grows. I will definitely want to wash them well at harvest.


----------



## jimihendrix (Oct 19, 2018)

Id use Floramite, and then 3 weeks later hit them with Avid. ebay has it. Buy a small amount of Floramite, and get Avid for free.

Id use Pure Horticultural Oil on the flowering plants. Cant use Avid/Floramite on flowering plants.

Floramite wont harm beneficial insects.

Insecticide wont work on Mites as they are Arachnids/spiders. Not insects.









http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5338413729&icep_item=253090735230


----------



## umbra (Oct 19, 2018)

That why growers use a miticide and not an insecticde


----------



## zem (Oct 22, 2018)

Yea well, I was looking into a miticide when I began to apply the potassium soap which I had already. I got a nice knapsack sprayer with a separate plastic handle with a curved nozzle. This tool is surgical, very smooth on the plants I even use it to move the branches without breaking anything and it allows me to spray the undersides very effectively. I got it only 5 liters to be handy and I was surprised at the result to be honest. I coupled it with a silly amount of oscillating fans 3 for a smallish area. However, I did see some mites surviving the windstorm right in front of the fan so they have to be hit with the soap to go. I might try a chemical in between crops or just get ozone in the future. I was very pleased to be able to control the borg with organic stuff that I had and is relatively cheap. This pest is overrated imo. The only danger is if it was left to advance without being spotted which is just another novice mistake that can happen with anything else from pests to deficiencies etc...  Root aphids are harder imo. I have seen worse. Try getting in some rats that are fond of eating MJ or just like the stems to sharpen and brush their teeth. I found dead plants with some rat poo lol


----------

